# Forks of the Delaware Show Bethlehem, PA



## epackage (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm really wondering if it's worth the hour and 15 minute drive to this show for a guy who collects Paterson New Jersey bottles ???????   I am awake and ready to go but I'm thinking my chances of seeing glass from my area is very limited, what to do, what to do ?????

                                                    Jim


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 29, 2009)

Go... The infamous "Buffalo Bill" will be there.
   I would be there to but we are opening up a pit.[]


----------



## epackage (Nov 29, 2009)

I have no idea who Buffalo Bill is Rick, is he someone who might have what I am looking for?
        Thanx,
                      Jim


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 29, 2009)

Bill runs the show at B.H. I don't know if he would have any thing for you but the show is a good one I would check it out if your day is free.Like I said I was going to go but we are digging a pit today,hopefully a UN dug one lol.


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 29, 2009)

I wouldnt think twice about driving an hour to that show. Its like 2 1/2 hours from here.


----------



## potstone (Nov 29, 2009)

I just returned from the show and yes it was worth going to.
 There was a large assortment of quality bottles for sale.
 Also there were a lot great deals. I was impressed with the
 distance some of the dealers traveled to set up.
 The trip was about 80 miles from my home, but after being there 
 today I would not think twice about taking the trip even if it was a farther distance from my home. It's worth it.


----------



## epackage (Nov 29, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  potstone
> 
> I just returned from the show and yesÂ itÂ wasÂ worth going to.
> There was a large assortment of quality bottles for sale.
> ...


 Hi Potstone, I'm happy to hear that you got some stuff you wanted, my only reservation was since I only collect bottles from Paterson NJ could I expect to even see them at that show, not the quality or quantity of good bottles. I had no doubt those who collect great glass would get it at the show, maybe I missed out on some good Paterson stuff, but now I hope not.
                                            Jim


----------



## potstone (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi Jim,
   I wish I could say for sure that there was Paterson NJ bottles
 but can't. I can only say that there were dealers from other
 states there and I don't know what all was in their inventory.
 I basically was focused in early free blown bottles and 
 when I get that way I kind of get tunnel vision. I have been
 trying to break that habit because I start over looking a lot
 of good bottles and deals. 
 Greg


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 30, 2009)

On the way home we stopped at a yard sale.  I got some nice silver & a gold religious medals and a silver dollar made into a necklace.  When I got home on the back of the gold one it read 
 St Boniface Church, Patterson, N.J. made in W. GERMANY probably from the 40-50s era
 is this church still in Patterson?


----------



## epackage (Nov 30, 2009)

St. Boniface Church was closed in June, 1976, it was a German Church so the marking makes sense... alot of medals came out of Paterson mainly from the Saint Anthony's Guild, they also did alot of books and prints as well.


----------



## epackage (Nov 30, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  potstone
> 
> Hi Jim,
> I wish I could say for sure that there was Paterson NJ bottles but can't. I can only say that there were dealers from other
> ...


 I was on the fence about it Greg, with X-mas coming up and all and not expecting much in the way of my collection I figured I would pass and save my money for the 2 Dec. Flea Markets nearby and some e-bay stuff.....
                             Jim


----------



## epackage (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm trying to find a pic or postcard of the church now PD....here it is from 1904 I think.....


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 30, 2009)

by the way I saw allot of your Patterson bottles at the show...well more than a handfull anyway.  Two hutches and a blob or two.  Also an ashtray
 here's the gold medal pics


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 30, 2009)

here's the back reads 
    St Boniface 
       Church
  Patterson, N.J.
 W. GERMANY


----------



## epackage (Nov 30, 2009)

Interesting Medal, sorry I missed the show, I just spoke to Larry from Grotz Botz and he may have picked a few for me he said. He needs to go thru them, oh well live and learn. I figured Oakland(my first ever show) was gonna have a ton and I was right and did very well but I just didn't figure them being in PA as much. I learn stuff everyday here......


----------



## RedGinger (Dec 1, 2009)

Well, maybe you can make it to the biggest bottle show in Baltimore this March.  I really hope I can go.  I'd like to make a little trip out of it, maybe visit Gettysburg, go to Baltimore and the show and visit some old digging spots and possibilities while we're there.  It would also be great to meet up with any digging friends from here while we're there.  I'll have to save up for this one if I can!


----------

